# FMA = "Firearm" Martial Arts?



## Carol (Jul 10, 2007)

I just read a comment from someone that believes if you aren't an advocate of firearms for self-defense purposes, you have no business studying, practicing or promoting Filipino Martial Arts.

Do you personally believe this to be true?


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2007)

Personally I haven't seen a firearms focus.  I don't train with mock guns, or practice pistol-whipping, or hear of times when we're encouraged to train with a blue gun in a concealed holster to get the feel for the restrictions of movement.  But, I'm also a relative noobie.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 10, 2007)

The vibe I get is that to train with weapons of one kind but denounce weapons of another kind is hypocrisy, and this angle I agree with.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The vibe I get is that to train with weapons of one kind but denounce weapons of another kind is hypocrisy, and this angle I agree with.



Yeah, that's my thought too.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I just read a comment from someone that believes if you aren't an advocate of firearms for self-defense purposes, you have no business studying, practicing or promoting Filipino Martial Arts.
> 
> Do you personally believe this to be true?


I can understand this point of view to a degree in the field of combatives.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The vibe I get is that to train with weapons of one kind but denounce weapons of another kind is hypocrisy, and this angle I agree with.


 
After reading "if you aren't an advocate of firearms for self-defense purposes, you have no business studying, practicing or promoting Filipino Martial Arts." I thought, and still think that's a pretty dumb statement.  What if the practitioner just wants to learn it because they think it's fun not necessarily for self-defense or anything like that.  After reading your (Andy Mynihan's) post I sort of understand now.  It's true to learn these weapons, but neglect others, that doesn't make much sense.  However, I still disagree with the original statement, because I believe that you should be able to study, practice, and promote whatever you want.


----------

